

ODroid Magazine 2015-03 [pdf] - mkesper
http://magazine.odroid.com/assets/201503/pdf/ODROID-Magazine-201503.pdf

======
mkesper
Table of contents from here:
[http://forum.odroid.com/viewtopic.php?f=74&t=5085&p=80422#p8...](http://forum.odroid.com/viewtopic.php?f=74&t=5085&p=80422#p80422)
6 KitKat 4.4.2: ODROID-C1 Review

8 Powering the ODROID-C1 Using the MicroUSB Port: Cellphone Charger Use is
Just a Solder Away

8 Crossy Road: Part Classic, Part Revamp, Absolute Fun

9 Home Theater PC: How the ODROID-C1 Measures Up

10 Android 5.0 Lollipop: The Next Generation of Google’s Android Code

10 Infographic: Raspberry Pi vs. ODROID-C1

11 Docker on the ODROID: Useful Tips

20 Flying ODROID: Get Yourself Airborne

24 Android Development: Dissecting and Modifying the APK File

26 Angry Birds Transformers: A Great Mix of Old and New Heroes

27 Osc1lloscope: Using the ODROID-C1 as a Bench Oscilloscope

32 High Performance Computing: Building an Affordable and Portable C1 or U3
Cluster

33 Navio+ for the ODROID-C1: Autopiloting Your Drone

34 Linux Gaming: Discovering the World of Nintendo DS(i) Emulation

38 Clash of Clans: Epic Battles on a Big Screen

39 Odamex: Play Doom in High Definition Widescreen with Multiplayer

41 Map Dpad on Xbox 360 Controllers in Android: Get Full Use of Your Gamepad

41 Boom! Tanks: Simple Kill or Be Killed Tank Battle

42 Meet An ODROIDian: Jeremy Kenney (@Cartridge), Our Retro Gaming Wizard

